# adoption constraints



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

We have a meeting with our la tomorrow about adoption. We have been through some initial fertility investigations with our gp and gynaecology. IVF has been recommended as next stage but we are thinking of going down the adoption route instead. This won't stop us progressing will it? I have read that if you have had IVF treatment (which we haven't, just initial iinvestigations) you are sent away for six months. Any experience anyone?


----------



## Darcy2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi
We had fertility investigations, clomid 6 months then referred for IVF, we started the ball rolling but decided on adoption and not to pursue IVF. It was a few months after we made enquiries into adoption as personally we needed that time to be sure. the main thing our LA wanted to see was that we had grieved not having biological children and They were happy for us to proceed but like I say we had taken those few months. Our LA did say they always considered each case on an individual basis. 

I think a lot of authorities like you to take some time but whether that's the case if haven't pursued treatment I don't know! 

Sorry have rambled on a bit there, hope I've made sense!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

That's very helpful thanks


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Hi, we had 8 months of clomid and the next step was IVF which we had all along said we didn't want to do so didn't proceed to the referral.

This didn't hold us up in any way - but they just want to make sure you have come to terms with not having birth children of your own before proceeding with adoption.

Our agency didn't have an info evening for about 3 months after we rang (which was a week after finding that the only next step was IVF) so by the time our initial visit at home came along it had been just over 4 months.

Good luck with your meeting


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello.  We went for initial appointment at fertility clinic, were referred for ivf but cancelled the appointment more or less as soon as it was made as treatment wasn't for us.  We had the appointment in the sept and were accepted to start prep course in the dec (prep course was the following feb) - I know that is quick but for us the appointment was the last step to draw a line under our attempting to get pregnant rather than the start of anything.  Really does depend on your agency and whether they feel you have grieved and properly come to terms with not having a birth child.
Good luck xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We had ivf resulting in miscarriage July & attended a welcome evening August. Approved feb & only 12months from approval have two gorgeous babies! X


----------

